# Betta cups on aquabid



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

If any of you are breeding and need more space to put young males before grown and ready to be sold/given away, I found these on AquaBid. I think it's a pretty good deal! (I'm NOT the seller, and don't know the seller, just something I found.)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?aquariums005&1300896001
100 cups for $40, all come with lids.

They also come in 25, 50, and 75 sets. I have a feeling they have a LOT of these! :lol: They're under 1-5 gallon tanks I believe.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're pretty decent containers. Ive seen them used to house auction only fish at shows. I'm trying to go for something a little bigger for my fry.. closer to 96 oz.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, they are pretty small. I just thought someone new out there who needed them quick would be happy that they could find something decently priced and be able to save their fry the misfortune of being attacked by the aggressive ones!

They appear to be good quality, which is nice. And I love the lids!


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

They are so inexpensive... Thanks!

I also found this site that sells Beanie Boxes:
http://www.productzoo.com/catalog/buy.cfm?productid=DC0480


----------

